# Thoughts on these breeders?



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Staatsmacht kennel? Anyone have any experience importing from Rinus @daelenberghutte kennel in Belgium? Jinopo? Aritar Bastet in Czech? 

Leads me to another question... Seems I can import for the same price as getting a puppy here. So, pros/cons of importing? I have no problem getting a dog here in the US either, just trying to explore all my options. 

I have been researching a lot for my next puppy, which now seems not too far away. (Still a year or so...) 

I am open to any other suggestions. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have met one female pup from Staatsmact. Gorgeous girl. Spitfire. Hard headed active. Not a pup for a beginning owner. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Shipping has gone through the roof from Germany.....it will probably be 3 or 4 times the cost of the pup by next year....

What you get from many kennels depends on who you are and who you train with....IMO, you are better off with someone in the US who has a stake in how good your puppy is...

Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

last time I imported there were extra charges - taxes - by Customs once the dog arrived -- for myself that was 3 years ago and about $400 extra for the pup. Someone else recently mentioned being surprised by the extra expense.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

sending Panther from Frankfurt to Pittsburgh was quoted at 1800 PLUS customs broker - through either Philly or NY....ended up bringing her into Canada, no customs broker, $150 in airport fees and border fees.... About 700 for shipping - June 2011....it is lots more now!

Lee


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the information - I know importing can be pretty risky... Just weighing options and was curious! Staatsmacht is located in the US though.. Anyone else have any experience with them? Thanks gsdsar. I like what I see with their dogs. I have a few other breeders on my list here in the US also.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw a pup from Rinus-it was a very nice pup


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

You are much better off looking for a pup in the states where you can go see the parents, develop a relationship with the breeder, and test them or have someone who can work a dog test them. Also, getting pick of the litter is important IMO and you should test and be able to pick the pup you want. Also, you need to be close enough to the breeder to test the pups several times before they are ready to go. When you import, you will get the pup they want to send you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdlover91 said:


> Staatsmacht is located in the US though..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Send Vinnie a PM. I think she has one of his pups and trains with him.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you Jax, I will do that!

Chip, I think I am probably going to stick with a breeder in the US. Dont wanna take the potentially huge risk of importing and having to deal with all that..Plus, I would like to stack the cards in my deck of getting the pup I want, rather than what someone wants to send me.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Rinus is good too, and you can import for the same price as pups in the US.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

A few days ago I was checking a broker's website (was just curious), they import from Hungary. The shipping from Lufthansa to Jacksonville is $840. If I was to ship to Miami it's a little cheaper, but depends where they fly out of, either Lufthansa, which would be $580 or Swissair which would be $840. Last year, it was much cheaper about $450. Now on top of that a person would have to pay for gas to the airport. The price difference in shipping is scary because they would ship to your local airport. It would cost way to much to import. So it isn't just Germany that had the price increase.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

It was approx 800 euros to get Paisley here from Germany (to SFO through Frankfurt). Lufthansa would only ship her at 10 weeks old. We only had to pay customs $40 cash for handling (and they told us this before we got to the airport). Her breeder had also mentioned increasing fees for shipping.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

gsdlover91 said:


> Staatsmacht is located in the US though.. Anyone else have any experience with them?


Yes I do!!! A few other members here do too but I don't think they check this board that often. Look up members Elaine & meldleistikow and send them a PM too.



Jax08 said:


> Send Vinnie a PM. I think she has one of his pups and trains with him.


Yes I do. Great dog and great training. If you get a chance, try to come up to MN for a visit. I think you'd like what you see.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Vinnie - Me? Or the Op? LOL


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

jax08 said:


> vinnie - me? Or the op? Lol


both!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks guys 



Vinnie said:


> Yes I do!!! A few other members here do too but I don't think they check this board that often. Look up members Elaine & meldleistikow and send them a PM too.
> 
> Yes I do. Great dog and great training. If you get a chance, try to come up to MN for a visit. I think you'd like what you see.


Vinnie, I sent them a message, thank you! Funny thing is, Stefan told me to check out a staatsmacht dog on his youtube page, and it was Captain! I think I may have to take a trip out there to check out the dogs and their kennel


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Jun 20, 2011)

holland said:


> I saw a pup from Rinus-it was a very nice pup


what does mean nice ??like that






this dog is from my breeding here in the States.maybe you can post some movies of the dog.


----------

